# Northern Vermont Collection



## NEKvt (Apr 14, 2007)

Went for a hike along a stream today and brought three plants home with me. The first looks a lot like Micranthemum Umbrosum but looking at the USGS range for this plant it would be well north of its range. The other two I have no idea about. All were found in small backwaters growing in shallow water out of the detritus. The one I think is Micranthemum has plantlets growing out of the nodes in some instances. Any ideas?
1.









2.








I only collected this one stem of #2 there was not much of it around.

3.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It's hard to say. Here's a great guide for IDing native plants. www.alabamaplants.com


----------



## NEKvt (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks Aaron, I just emailed the Vermont ANR about two aquatic plant ID packets that they offer. I will update if I recieve the packets and manage to ID the plants.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I still don't know what the second one is, but I've tried it myself and it definitely won't grow submerged.


----------



## NEKvt (Apr 14, 2007)

So I finally got my VT aquatic plant guides today. I don't see anything similar to #s 2 and 3 in them but I think number one may be a Callitriche. The guides list only Water Starwort (Callitriche sp.) I checked out the USDA webpage and I guess it might be one of the species listed but I am not convinced. Wish I had some more but my red eyes ate them all on the first night in the tank so I may have to go collecting again.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The stem of #1 looks too thick and the leaves don't look right for Callitriche. The stem should be very thin, and the underwater leaves should be narrow for Callitriche.










Those leaves of #1 look like emersed grown leaves. Do you remember if the plant was submersed when you got it?

Number 3 looks like a seedling with the first two leaves (cotyledons) well developed and the next set of leaves developing. Almost always in seedlings, the subsequent leaves are shaped differently than the cotyledons.


----------



## NEKvt (Apr 14, 2007)

I agree with you HeyPK. Calltriche was basically the only option in the guide though not very similar when I looked at photos on the net. The plant was in a shallow backwater of a mountain stream. Most of the stems I collected were growing 90% submerged with the top portion of the stems breaking the surface.


----------

